# OT - Allen Iverson's Tattoos



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Start Here in the Intro page, make sure to read all the stuff, it's pretty interesting...
Tattoos(Introduction & Background)

Left Arm Tattoos

Right Arm Tattoos

Neck Tattoos

Chest Tattoos

Leg Tattoos

His Hair/Head

I was just bored and found that site and read it all and I thought it was pretty cool, so if you're bored, there's somethin for you to do...


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

some of those are really sick. anyways, i was bored so i checked it out, Raptors TV just showed AI's first NBA game vs. Milwaukee in 96 or whatever, he scored 30 his first game on an NBA court, i did not know that until i peeped that **** today,. dope artwork.


----------

